# My first Q-View!



## hatch505 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's my first smoking attempt with the Landmann: dual fatties.

The first was sauteed cremini mushrooms/onions with extra sharp New York cheddar. The second was New York cheddar, onions, and hashbrowns. I smoked them with hickory chunks for ~2 hours @ 240*-250* F, with the last 20 minutes at 300+ in an attempt to crisp them up a bit. I'm new to smoking, but not so new to grilling, so I've got a nice instant-read thermometer, so I made sure that they make 160 internally. Let me know what you think!








Rolling the first fattie







Seasoned with my own blend of spices that I use for pulled pork.






	

		
			
		

		
	
I

In the smoker! (I know, I forgot to wrap the water pan in foil!)







My first Q view!!!

Special thanks to Silverwolf636 for the tutorial on actually putting it all together! His technique is superb, it definitely would not have turned out so well without him.

Also, special thanks to my friend Becca, for taking all the sweet photos.

Now I'm just looking for inspiration for filling my next one!!!


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 6, 2011)

looks real good I'll take a slice of each................


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

They look delicious!


----------



## venture (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 6, 2011)

BTW


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 6, 2011)

looks great!! good job!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2011)

Really looks GOOD....And Welcome to the Q Crew...    Just a Question...Is your Air adjustment right?  That Yellow flame don't look right, you are going to get a lot of Soot Build-up over time...JJ


----------



## hatch505 (Sep 10, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Really looks GOOD....And Welcome to the Q Crew...    Just a Question...Is your Air adjustment right?  That Yellow flame don't look right, you are going to get a lot of Soot Build-up over time...JJ




As for the air adjustment, you're probably right. I'm sort of new to it, so I'm still learning how to adjust the dampers correctly. I've also noticed in the Reviews section that many people who also bought Landmann smokers had trouble keeping a nice, blue flame and had to get replacement burners or new regulators. I'm planning to call Landmann about it, but I want to ensure that it's a hardware problem and not just a lack of damper adjustment on my part. I've heard that their tech support is great. Apparently, all the tech support people use Landmann smokers at home.

Also, if you look closely at that same photo, you'll notice that the I'm missing some of the grate supports. They arrived broken, as did a couple of the grates themselves. Luckily, Landmann customer support is great. They just took down my address, and sent the parts out, no questions asked. According to the person I spoke with, Landmann is having trouble finding a packaging scheme that is compatible with UPS shipping abuse. 

Anyway, sorry for the long post. I've just been thinking about the problem all week. Any suggestions as to how I'm supposed to adjust the dampers? I'm trying to convince the wife to let me make some PP this weekend...


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Superb first Qview*

*JC*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2011)

Hatch, Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I hope you had success with the PP. The flame being yellow may be defective hardware but the Air Mix Orifice would be the first thing to play with. I can't remember if too much air or too little causes Yellow flame, mess with it and see what happens. Good luck...JJ


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Hatch, welcome to SMF!

Those are some superb looking fatties, wish I had some right now.

I have a Landman Big Block and I smoke with the dampers almost closed, they seem to only affect  the rate of burn in the wood box.

Here's a link to help you with your flame adjustment, post #6.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87621/gosm-burner-flame-qviews

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Great looking fatties. Welcome to SMF


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks yummy


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

Hatch505 said:


> As for the air adjustment, you're probably right. I'm sort of new to it, so I'm still learning how to adjust the dampers correctly. I've also noticed in the Reviews section that many people who also bought Landmann smokers had trouble keeping a nice, blue flame and had to get replacement burners or new regulators. I'm planning to call Landmann about it, but I want to ensure that it's a hardware problem and not just a lack of damper adjustment on my part. I've heard that their tech support is great. Apparently, all the tech support people use Landmann smokers at home.
> 
> Also, if you look closely at that same photo, you'll notice that the I'm missing some of the grate supports. They arrived broken, as did a couple of the grates themselves. Luckily, Landmann customer support is great. They just took down my address, and sent the parts out, no questions asked. According to the person I spoke with, Landmann is having trouble finding a packaging scheme that is compatible with UPS shipping abuse.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long post. I've just been thinking about the problem all week. Any suggestions as to how I'm supposed to adjust the dampers? I'm trying to convince the wife to let me make some PP this weekend...




Looks like a bad regulator or burner, landmann is good call them they will take care of it.

Click here for Landman USA Website

Landman USA Info:

Call us at 1-877-3GRILLS
(1-877-347-4557) 

Address: 101 Old Mill Rd.- Building 300
Cartersville, GA 30120
Local Phone: (770) 606-8903
Fax: (770) 606-8112

Email: [email protected]

here is what it should look like, (notes from my website)

Below are Low, Medium and High on the 3405GW. The burner control is less accurate in correlation to the control knob as there is not much difference between medium and high compared to the Big Block. 




  




  




  






 
Below are Low, Medium and High on the Big Block. The burner on the BB is more responsive than my 3405GW and the control of the flame is more manageable than the 3405GW as well. 
Also note that the Burn is cleaner, (less yellow flame). 
 

  




  




  





 




Chef JimmyJ said:


> Really looks GOOD....And Welcome to the Q Crew...    Just a Question...Is your Air adjustment right?  That Yellow flame don't look right, you are going to get a lot of Soot Build-up over time...JJ


GOOD CATCH


----------

